# NUMA Player



## cedricm (Mar 4, 2022)

First free cross platform Player/plugin synth from Studio Logic of MIDI keyboards / synth fame:








Numa Player


Great sound quality. Real cross-platform.




studiologic-music.com


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 5, 2022)

Interesting. The sounds in the demos are not bad at all, and it looks like a well-designed and programmed platform.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 5, 2022)

I gave it a try. Not bad if you need something to get started with. Maybe on the level of the Kontakt Factory Library.

It's not something I'm likely to use as it is, but it has potential.


----------

